# Can I egg share with endometriosis????



## loulou78 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi

Just after some advice please  

Me and DH have decided to egg share after knowing someone who waited for a donor for 3 years, so it feels right to help someone in the position as myself and it will also help us financially too.

We are looking at having treatment at the Lister as i have read and heard good things about this clinic but i have recently been diagnosed with severe endometriosis and wondered if they will accept me as a donor

Has anyone any knowledge or experience about this?

Wishing everyone who waiting for or having treatment lots of luck  

loulou xxxxxxxx


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

hi 

i have seen that no one has replied as of yet, i cant help but im sure if you rang the clinic they could tell you, 

would what you have reduce egg quality or number of eggs 

wishing you all the best

its always worth ringing a few clinics as some clinics are more open minded than others

natalie xxxx


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
Just seen your post.  I did egg share and I also have severe endo and the clinic had no problem with me doing it.  We got our BFP and am thrilled I did it.  

Hope this helps - not sure if it varies from clinic to clinic - I was at Care Manchester.

xx


----------

